# The Hobbit: DoS trailer now online.



## BigBaldIan (Jun 11, 2013)

That's Desolation of Smaug not Denial of Service. But I suspect a chuffing huge dragon landing on you with extreme prejudice counts as a Denial of Service.


----------



## flexkill (Jun 11, 2013)

I loved the LOTR movies....why can I still not watch the Hobbit all the way through without losing interest??? Am I just Hobbited out???


----------



## Dommak89 (Jun 11, 2013)

This looks so epic. I'm sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Basti (Jun 11, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I loved the LOTR movies....why can I still not watch the Hobbit all the way through without losing interest??? Am I just Hobbited out???



I thought it had a distinct Disney quality to it, maybe it's that. I put it down to the way they portray the Dwarves, personally. I considered them a lot less accident-prone and goofy and a lot more proud, strong, dignified etc...it's been a while since I read the books but just going on the Silmarillion that's the idea I got.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 11, 2013)

Basti said:


> I thought it had a distinct Disney quality to it, maybe it's that. I put it down to the way they portray the Dwarves, personally. I considered them a lot less accident-prone and goofy and a lot more proud, strong, dignified etc...it's been a while since I read the books but just going on the Silmarillion that's the idea I got.



I believe the whole crux lies in the fact that The Hobbit was designed for children, so will intrinsically have a different feel.


----------



## Basti (Jun 11, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> I believe the whole crux lies in the fact that The Hobbit was designed for children, so will intrinsically have a different feel.



The film? Cos if so it's annoying, I wanted to be the target audience dammit! 
if you mean the book, then I'm confused


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 11, 2013)

Basti said:


> The film? Cos if so it's annoying, I wanted to be the target audience dammit!
> if you mean the book, then I'm confused



Originally, The Hobbit was marketed as children's fantasy literature and was written so as well. You can tell this by the book with random pieces of magic such as a purse that will yell and scream at you if you try to snatch it. Also, the dwarves and their behavior in Bilbo's kitchen, the trolls around the campfire, and various other events. It's a very whimsical book when you read it and I think that Peter Jackson is doing an excellent job of staying true to the spirit of the book.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 11, 2013)

Three things: CATERPILLAR EYEBROWS and, Who the hell was that girl elf? Far too much CGI at this point, it's getting depressing. I will still watch it though.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 12, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Who the hell was that girl elf?



Tauriel.


----------



## petereanima (Jun 12, 2013)

Damnit, these Matrixninja fights and CGI-overkill is really getting annyoing. I want to love this, I really do....I am in endless love with the book and was looking forward for the movies..


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 12, 2013)

petereanima said:


> Damnit, these Matrixninja fights and CGI-overkill is really getting annyoing. I want to love this, I really do....I am in endless love with the book and was looking forward for the movies..



One of the discussions I was having with a good friend who is a real film nut (ie. did a literature and film degree), is that with HFR (high frame rate) now creeping in, it shows up any CGI that is shonky. As a result we both think there will be a shift back towards practical effects, whereas the CGI studios will have to up their game.


----------



## Murdstone (Jun 12, 2013)

I have such a strong hatred for these new dwarves. The only one that looks remotely good is Gloin. The others either look way too silly or like they have down's syndrome or are attractive. Dwarves are not supposed to have sex appeal and screw you for trying.


----------



## Basti (Jun 12, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Originally, The Hobbit was marketed as children's fantasy literature and was written so as well. You can tell this by the book with random pieces of magic such as a purse that will yell and scream at you if you try to snatch it. Also, the dwarves and their behavior in Bilbo's kitchen, the trolls around the campfire, and various other events. It's a very whimsical book when you read it and I think that Peter Jackson is doing an excellent job of staying true to the spirit of the book.



I must've read it longer ago than I thought


----------



## Xaios (Jun 12, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> One of the discussions I was having with a good friend who is a real film nut (ie. did a literature and film degree), is that with HFR (high frame rate) now creeping in, it shows up any CGI that is shonky. As a result we both think there will be a shift back towards practical effects, whereas the CGI studios will have to up their game.



Ironic that the CGI from the original LotR trilogy looks better than the CGI in these new movies.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 13, 2013)

It doesn't. 

The real parts just look a lot better than the real parts in the LotR did.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jun 13, 2013)

Counting the days already. Can't wait for this movie.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 13, 2013)

AxeHappy said:


> It doesn't.
> 
> The real parts just look a lot better than the real parts in the LotR did.



Exactly and as a result you notice the CGI that is suddenly out of place in my humble opinion. On the flip side we did notice that the crisper definition of the HFR version made for a much better experience when viewed in 3D.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 13, 2013)

I had trouble with the first movie (Unexpected Journey), but slogged through it and eventually liked it in the end. Nowhere near the same level of enjoyment I got from the LoTR trilogy, but entertaining nonetheless. Looking forward to the next one.

And I can't lie, I'll watch the damn thing just to see Evangeline Lilly all elved-out.

EDIT: forgot to mention, in the 1st one Gandalf's makeup was bugging the hell out of me. It way overdone, and he actually looked OLDER in this movie than in the LoTR trilogy.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 13, 2013)

Jesus christ that entire trailer is teal and orange


----------



## AwDeOh (Jun 14, 2013)

If I'm not mistaken, I live about an hour away from that mountain


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 14, 2013)

wankerness said:


> Jesus christ that entire trailer is teal and orange



A lot of films use a limited colour palette to set the tone, this one appears to be no exception.



AwDeOh said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I live about an hour away from that mountain



Keep an eye out for any strange fauna knocking around then.


----------



## wankerness (Jun 14, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> A lot of films use a limited colour palette to set the tone, this one appears to be no exception.


 
The first three LOTR movies at least had good-looking computer-generated palettes instead of copying the same horrendous teal and orange palette from the likes of "Transformers" and "The Island" and "Drive Angry." This just looks awful. It's like they were just like "Nah don't bother figuring out what colors make it look best, put it through the Die Hard 5 filter and then it will get people's attention!"


----------



## wankerness (Jun 14, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> EDIT: forgot to mention, in the 1st one Gandalf's makeup was bugging the hell out of me. It way overdone, and he actually looked OLDER in this movie than in the LoTR trilogy.


 
Yeah, Ian Mckellan looks like he's practically on his deathbed in interviews and stuff, it's been about 10 years since the previous movies and he was old then so it's sort of unavoidable he's going to look older no matter what they do to him. 

I'll watch this movie, I'm sure, but I don't really have high hopes for it. The first one was really not very good especially compared to the LOTR movies.


----------



## Webmaestro (Jun 14, 2013)

No spoilers please (I haven't read the book), but I do have a question...

Why did I see Orlando Bloom as what looks like two completely different characters? Again, if it's a spoiler, just disregard this comment, heh. Otherwise, I'm curious if he's actually playing two different characters (which would be very odd).


----------



## BigBaldIan (Jun 14, 2013)

Webmaestro said:


> No spoilers please (I haven't read the book), but I do have a question...
> 
> Why did I see Orlando Bloom as what looks like two completely different characters? Again, if it's a spoiler, just disregard this comment, heh. Otherwise, I'm curious if he's actually playing two different characters (which would be very odd).



I thought that at first as well, the dark haired Bloom a-like is Luke Evans who plays Bard the Bowman.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 14, 2013)

BigBaldIan said:


> Tauriel.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 15, 2013)

I love Evangeline Lilly but another site called it ...she looks like a live action "Link" from Legend of Zelda. I also agree the quality of SFX has gone down hill abit. they seem to be cutting more corners...aka probably outsourcing to cheaper country's FX houses.


----------



## ilyti (Jun 15, 2013)

My skepticism has nothing to do with how she looks, it's the fact that she's an entirely made up character that was invented because there are no female characters in the original book. But it was okay that way! It's just a quirky fantasy story about a reluctant protagonist and goofy little dwarves trying to get some gold. I honestly feel there's no room for adding more characters, which how many there already are - especially when it feels like they're "trying to address a gender imbalance." Yes, that's a phrase I've seen producers use about TV shows with "too many" male characters. If that's the story, that's the story! The Hobbit is a sausage fest, it's a frat buddy comedy set in a fantasy world. There's NO GIRLS IN IT!

Idea: Peter Jackson and co - wait until the inevitable film adaptation of The Silmarillion (in eight parts) for some strong female characters that actually exist in the mythology. Luthien, Melian, Galadriel (again), Morwen.. 

OK, showing my nerd side too much.


----------



## Basti (Jun 15, 2013)

ilyti said:


> My skepticism has nothing to do with how she looks, it's the fact that she's an entirely made up character that was invented because there are no female characters in the original book. But it was okay that way! It's just a quirky fantasy story about a reluctant protagonist and goofy little dwarves trying to get some gold. I honestly feel there's no room for adding more characters, which how many there already are - especially when it feels like they're "trying to address a gender imbalance." Yes, that's a phrase I've seen producers use about TV shows with "too many" male characters. If that's the story, that's the story! The Hobbit is a sausage fest, it's a frat buddy comedy set in a fantasy world. There's NO GIRLS IN IT!
> 
> Idea: Peter Jackson and co - wait until the inevitable film adaptation of The Silmarillion (in eight parts) for some strong female characters that actually exist in the mythology. Luthien, Melian, Galadriel (again), Morwen..
> 
> OK, showing my nerd side too much.


And all the Valier  But I have trouble seeing the whole Silmarillion being made into a film. Maybe a few select stories like Children of Hùrin or even something from a part of the book itself...but then there wouldn't be any characters, or at least major ones, from the Trilogy everyone's so familiar with...it might be a bit too 'out there' to be a big success.


----------

